# Parrot taking bath every time we vacuum: strange?



## AviculariaLover (Dec 24, 2006)

Has anyone else experienced this? My Caique, Pepper, takes a bath nearly every time we use the vacuum, whether it's in the same room as him or anywhere in the house where he can still hear it. He gets really excited, making a few noises that he only makes when we use the vacuum. He won't use extra dishes of water we put in his cage, only his waterdish, so we make sure it's clean and full whenever we use the vacuum.


----------



## AviculariaLover (Dec 24, 2006)

And here he is just being goofy.







Anyone have other silly parrot bathtime stories?


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 24, 2006)

maybe the sonic and subsonic vibrations register as rain to it?

very pretty bird, looks very entertaining


----------



## billopelma (Dec 24, 2006)

My Hahns macaw will often take a bath while I'm housecleaning, I don't think it's directly related to vacuuming though. 
Caiques are really cool little clowns, wonderful personalities. If I got another bird they would be on the top of the list.

Bill


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 24, 2006)

The birds at our store also bathe when the vacum is on. Some birds just really like the vacum.


----------



## Mina (Dec 24, 2006)

No, it isn't strange.  I have 11 parrots and for some reason the sound and the vibration of the vacuum stimulates them to bathe.  I've had good luck getting new birds that are reluctant to bathe by using the vacuum.  Your little one is adorable!!!!


----------



## AviculariaLover (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah I had wondered if the vacuum sounded like a storm or something to him. And I'm glad to know that other birds do it too, hehe. 

Anybody have pictures of their parrots bathing? They look so funny when they're wet  







He truly is a wonderful bird, so playful and goofy and makes the coolest noises. We don't know much about his background other than his previous owner was a drunk and he was kept in a small cage with a green conure. They were both a wreck, we had to give the conure to a bird rehabilitation center because he was so distraut. Pepper, however, has bounced back quite nicely and he loves me     We make lots of funny noises together and cuddle and play. 

I'm going to miss him when I have to go back to college after break


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 25, 2006)

AviculariaLover said:


> And here he is just being goofy.


That parrots not goofy, he's just pining for the fjords!


----------



## AviculariaLover (Dec 25, 2006)

He's not pining, he's passed on! This parrot is no more! He has ceased to be! He's expired and gone to meet his maker! 

Though not really. Just can't pass up a monty python line :}


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 25, 2006)

no hes not! ...hes just resting! ;P


----------



## Bedlam (Dec 26, 2006)

beautiful plumage!


----------



## TNeal (Dec 26, 2006)

What a beautiful little bird !!!!!!!!!  Ya learn something new every day. LOL


----------



## Sobrino (Jan 7, 2007)

when i put the vaccum in my room my cockatoo goes NUTS!


----------



## bugmankeith (Jan 7, 2007)

Wait, I heard your not supposed to vacuum around pet birds because the draft from the vacuum can kill them?

My grandfather had canaries for over 20 years and he was always told NEVER to vacuum by his pet birds, always move them to a different room before you vacuum.

He found out why when my grandmother vacuumed in the room with one of his birds (when he first started keeping birds, she didnt know not to vacuumm)

She finished vacuuming, and came back in a half an hour to find a dead bird. It wasnt shock either, birds are very sensitive to the cold. 

You dont see parrots by snow, they like the tropics.


----------



## AviculariaLover (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow I've never heard of birds dying from a vacuum. And I think, from the other replies here, that it's something that most people don't worry about. Perhaps such small birds may be affected, but I don't think a parrot would really mind except in that it may provoke it to bathe, hehe. 

And perhaps the type of vacuum makes a difference? We've got an electrolux, from the 80s I believe. Quite a heavy old monster. Have never noticed it creating any sort of draft, of the sort that could have any effect on the room temperature.


----------



## Socrates (Jan 8, 2007)

I've never ever heard of any deaths in birds related to the "draft" created by a vacuum cleaner.   Canaries and finches are more prone to die from a respiratory infection caused by "major" COLD drafts, but that's about all.

Wind does not kill birds.  They wouldn't have been able to survive for as long as they have if that was the case.

All my birds enjoy the great outdoors weather and temperature permitting, of course.  As a matter of fact, when it's warm enough I bathe them outside with my garden hose.  Then I leave them out until they dry, even if it's windy.

I'm the first to rip my windows and doors open once the temperatures reach 68+ degrees, and yes, sometimes it feels quite "drafty", but I make sure and don't place their cages in that draft.

---
Wendy
---


----------

